# The wood book



## APBcustoms (Dec 25, 2014)

so I had requested this book for Christmas as kind of a field guide. A lumber hunters bible. Apparently it's quite hard to find a copy. And I ended up getting it and it's awesome it shows the planed lumber with the end grain, face grain, and that other one haha. It also shows what the leaves and if it has nuts or flowers what they look like. And it tells you where it's found not just the state but weather it'll be north south; in swamps or desert. It's pretty freaking cool I know I'm going to get a lot of use out of it. 

Also I apologize for my awful grammar here is some pictures.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6 | Informative 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 25, 2014)

That's pretty awesome. Would definitely come in handy.


----------



## phinds (Dec 26, 2014)

Yes, there is a comment in our "wood ID resources" pinned thread at the top of this forum about how good it is, along with a link to my review of it, which is here:

http://hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_wood_book_reviews/twb/the_wood_book.htm

I see you got the newer more readable version. That's good.

All of the images can be had online (copyright free) from the NCSU site and most of them are up on my site.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 26, 2014)

I think mine is the new one too - it weighs about 50 pounds lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Dec 26, 2014)

Yeah it's an awesome book. It's easy to read and it has a ton of pages its big and is super heavy


----------



## Kevin (Dec 26, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> Yeah it's an awesome book. It's easy to read and it has a ton of pages its big and is super heavy



The only thing that puzzles me Austin is why would someone give you a book? Did they think you can read or is it just because it has enough pictures to make up for that handicap?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## APBcustoms (Dec 26, 2014)

Kevin said:


> The only thing that puzzles me Austin is why would someone give you a book? Did they think you can read or is it just because it has enough pictures to make up for that handicap?



I think they want me to learn to read and what a better way


----------

